# protecting food



## lcasalino (May 12, 2011)

Hi! I am new to this site and have a lovable 8 month old cockapoo named Bentley. I have had him for 4 months and he is completely housebroken  However, he just started to guard his treats or anything that he is not supposed to have, like paper or tissues, and is beginning to snap when we try to get these items away from him. Any advice on how to stop him from reacting and snapping when he has these items?!?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He must learn that you are in charge and that everything he has is yours to give or take away. Suggest that when you give a treat you make him wait for it and make him "leave" until you give permission to have it. Then keep taking it away and keep reinforcing that he can only have it with your permission. A few people on the forum have reported "adolescent" dominance issues and you will want to nip it in the bud before it gets worse. Good luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i agree with hellen. 


try also the trading game. alway have something he will want more and make it exiting ie if he has a ball and you have a ball, make your ball more interasting bounce and catch it teas him with it make him want it. but he only gets it if he drops or gives you the other ball. then do the same again, nomatter what obgect you have make it more interesting than whatever he has. 

for treats hold on to a chew when he is chewing it, so ity is already yours, and take it away, make him sit or down or something before he gets to chew it again and the repeat. 


for dinner time make him sit and wait for it, have him on a lead, he doesnt get to his dinner till you let him, and you only let him when he sits and the lead goes slack. try this also with treats. 


hope some of that helps.


can i also ask what brand of food he is on ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> He must learn that you are in charge and that everything he has is yours to give or take away.......A few people on the forum have reported "adolescent" dominance issues and you will want to nip it in the bud before it gets worse. Good luck!



I totally agree with this 100% x

Whenever You or your family think you are playing games - the puppy is not "playing" as much as you think - it is using the game to work out whether or not is can be or is more dominant - always best to have the puppy at the bottom of the pack - for a happier pup in the long run xx

Stephen x


----------



## lcasalino (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the replies...we are trying to teach him 'his place' now. The most confusing part of his behavior is that it doesn't happen all the time and it isn't with his food bowl (beneful).. we are going to work with a trainer to help with the behaviors.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lcasalino said:


> Thank you for the replies...we are trying to teach him 'his place' now. The most confusing part of his behavior is that it doesn't happen all the time and it isn't with his food bowl (beneful).. we are going to work with a trainer to help with the behaviors.


good plan going to a trainer. let us know how he gets on. 


so when are we getting photos. lol we love photos


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

lcasalino said:


> Hi! I am new to this site and have a lovable 8 month old cockapoo named Bentley. I have had him for 4 months and he is completely housebroken  However, he just started to guard his treats or anything that he is not supposed to have, like paper or tissues, and is beginning to snap when we try to get these items away from him. Any advice on how to stop him from reacting and snapping when he has these items?!?


hes just resource guarding try trading him something of higher value and dont worry its not a dominance issue the pack theory has been well and truly disproved


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dogs enjoy their treats and toys....

It can be a trading game with some dogs, with others you can just give a 'drop' or 'leave' command, or even just take from them.

All dogs are different and you just have to master what suits you and them with any issues that may arise. 

My advise be in control and don't let these situation get too bad, try different things.. I remember as a puppy Oakley used to bite the lead on a walk and I thought it was a nightmare, but consistancy and me being more relaxed and in control, and it just stopped, they are learning and you are too, please don't be too hard on yourself, you will master what works for you both .... these are all thing we all go through with our puppies or dogs and still things pop up and surprise us on a weekly basis, I bet even breeders who are around dogs 24-7 get shocked by dog behaviour now and again, xxxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> hes just resource guarding try trading him something of higher value and dont worry its not a dominance issue the pack theory has been well and truly disproved


some people don't believe in it. but i think it is the same thing no matter what name you give it. 

its like with kids, they learn how to how to manipulate us faster than we do them. kids learn that if the through a big enough tantrum in a public place mum will cave in to keep them quiet, dogs learn that if they growl the owner back off think "hmmm will he bite me" ether way it is a way of them taking control of their life a form of what is considered dominance making other around them do what they want showing a for of respect. 

i dint believe everything in pack order but i follow some of it as i think it works. however some people can do everything i would consider wrong and have a perfect dog with no issues and visa versa they can do everything by the pack order book and still not be strong enough for the dog to respect them. 


but food is one of the highest prizes dogs need to respect it, it like teaching kids table manners.


----------

